# Jamie goes digital



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is in the right forum so move if nessesary.

I stumbled upon Jamie Oliver's live show and some of the earlier episodes of Oliver's Twist, all on DVD. Would it be worth it to buy them not just for the entertaining purposes but also as recipes with video on a digital format? They're priced @ $27.99(can) which amounts to around $22-$25(us). I do enjoy his show but rarely get to see it, so the purchase can be justified to me.

And while on the subject, has anyone scene other cooking shows in digital formats?


----------



## regularjoe (Mar 12, 2004)

All but the current season of Alton Brown's "Good Eats" is on DVD. Each DVD contains 3 shows and includes recipes in a printed pamplet. Those are available from http://foodnetwork.com/


----------



## pigirl (May 16, 2004)

www.digitaldistractions.org is a great site for downloading food related TV shows via bittorrent. I've seen, at one point or another there, every episode of Good Eats. You ought to check it out.

PS - I'm new to these forums, and I think this :chef: is the greatest emoticon ever.


----------

